# Tips for keeping mice out when in storage?



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

Anyone have tips for keeping mice out of the trailer in the winter? I had heard that moth balls below the trailer work well. Any experieince with this?


----------



## blhunter3

Moth balls work we use them in our grain trucks. We also use the the green tree air freshiner, for some reason the mice dont like that either. By far the best thing to keep the mice away is a hungary cat.


----------



## dblkluk

Dryer sheets inside the trailer..
I also tuck a few in each of the blinds just to be sure.

Moth balls work inside too, But personally I can't stand the smell they leave behind for what seems like forever.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

dblkluk said:


> Dryer sheets inside the trailer..
> I also tuck a few in each of the blinds just to be sure.
> quote]
> 
> Any idea why they don't like these? I have never heard this before! Might have to try it! I hate the smell of moth balls, and if I can leave my blinds and deeks clean and fresh smelling and keep the mice away, I am all for it!


----------



## dblkluk

I have no idea but, it works.

I used to work for a RV dealer and the mechanics and customers used to swear by it for keeping mice out of campers while in storage.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Does it matter what scent? :lol:

In all honesty though do they like eat it, or is it just the smell?

Thats awsome! I went to school all day today and didn't learn one useful fact like this! 8)


----------



## dblkluk

I'm pretty sure its the smell that repels them. 
There's a company out of Stanley that sells a product called "fresh cab" for keeping mice out of farm equipment etc..
It smells alot like dryer sheets so i'm assuming its the smell.

Never had a problem with mice eating anything around our place, if it has a dryer sheet in it...


----------



## djleye

There is a product called Cab Fresh.
It is made for keeping tractor cabs mouse free. I pt it in my boat during storage periods and I have not had mice the last few years since I started using it!! It also has kind of a pine/woodsy scent. I buy it at Macs in Fargo, not sure who els would carry it, but it works!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Dryer sheets do work and the smeller or more pungent the better. I put my layouts away with them inside and have always put them in my canvas fish house as well except for this year. In two week period they put 9 holes in it. The blinds where stored next to it with no issues with corn still on the one!


----------



## Guest

A bowl or coffee can with some sweet anti freeze to kill the little buggers in case the moth ball or dryer sheets don't get em all. I always add a little fore and aft of my boat when I put it out to pasture for the winter.


----------



## dblkluk

> A bowl or coffee can with some sweet anti freeze to kill the little buggers in case the moth ball or dryer sheets don't get em all


Careful with this method as it not only kills mice, but as well as the neighbors cat or maybe your faithful retriever. :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA

I've used moth balls and dryer sheets and everything else in my sleds and they still used to move in. My grandma covered her motor home with moth balls and dryer sheets and also had the same results, mice moving in eventually with no problem.


----------



## Guest

my boat is all sealed under the canvas snapped on and a tarp strapped down over that. no dog could possibly get to it. No cat either. But I hear what you are saying re: poisoning a friendly, I agree completly that care is required. It is effective however.


----------



## TinaBina

*So did anyone mention what kind of dryer sheets? Can anyone tell me the brand and smell that they use please? It's just so I know I am on the right track. We had mice last year, but they only ate my toilet paper, pooped and brought in nuts. No holes in anything, but poop everywhere is enough for me. I also heard that peppermint oil might work. What do you veterans think about that?*


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hate to say it but those sound like Chipmunks. I don't think mice bring nuts around! Except some of the males..... :lol:

From what I have heard any of the dryer sheets.


----------



## MNGOOSEER

i used to store my boat in the shed at the farm and i was told to d othe mothballs and irish spring soap well i didnt have any nests in there but i can tell you this much they eat all my soap so just throw a cat in there and shut the door fast but i have heard moth balls work well so i will try just them in my trailer and boat this year


----------



## TinaBina

*Thanks for the reply. I will try both. As for chipmunks I'm not sure. I was told that mice will eat just about anything when hungry. I thought it might be a squirrel or something getting in because I thought the nuts might be too big for the mice to carry all the way up to my stove. So it's probably chipmunks...grrreat. I think I had both or all. They probably all just had a big old party in my camper. Wonderful!!! Hopefully the moth balls, dryer sheets, and fresh cab will do it. Luckily this past summer the furry brats were gone by the time I got my camper out of storage and just left their mess. Let's see if I can prevent it all together. *


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hate to say it but I don't think the moth balls will even slow them down! It works for the Mice but not sure about the bigger fur balls.


----------



## TinaBina

No way, really? Booo. Well my camper is in a different location this year for storage. It's in a campground with many other campers around me. Maybe....just maybe they will attack the other campers, but I'm sure it's just wishful thinking. Thanks anyways.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Stick socks and different things in your sewer drain, and any hole that they can climb in. That is the best thing I can say! If they find a place to get in they will!


----------



## TinaBina

I will add socks to my list. Anything to keep the little buggers out. Where do I put the moth balls?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well it can be anything that will clog the holes! Old shirts, etc!

Ummm wherever you think they will get in. Put them. Also, they make some of that mice bait that will kill them...... however then you have a smelly dead mouse!


----------



## TinaBina

*Yeah well I will try to do all the other things first. It's goin to be hard though with two bathrooms instead of one. Just more feet to cover. Thank you*


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

I have a newer trailer, should I worry about mice getting in?


----------



## dakotashooter2

Mice can chew through any cloth items used to plug holes... use steel wool instead. I have been using dryer sheets for a couple years now in some stored cars and my boat and have not had a problem. I noticed that some have kind of an oily feel to them so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

I use spices like cloves and cinnamon when I close my lake cabin every year. What I usally do is put a plate on the floor in every room and by every door and this seems to keep them little rascals out every year. I also do the same thing with my boat when its in storage. Simply just put a paper plate full of the spices in front and in the rear of the boat floor with the cover over it. Ive been doing this for years. Kinda of an old one I learned from my Pappy  . Its always worked for him and now its worked for me as well. Nothing worse then the smell of moth balls in your cabin and in your boat every year. uke:


----------



## SkunkNipples

I usually drive around town looking for a stray cat, grab em and throw him/her in the trailer. Mice problem solved. Anyone know a good remedy to remove the smell of a decomposing cat from the blinds and trailer?


----------

